# rainbow sharks



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

How many gallons do you need per rainbow shark?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The issue would be more on space at the bottom. How big is the tank?they are very territorial and having one willl limit your choice of bottom dwellers. I would keep only one in a 55g to minimize territorial disputes but it depends as well what other bottom dwellers you plan to keep.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay, I don't plan on any bottom dwellers if I have the rainbows I am not sure of the demensions yet I will try to find my tape measure in a bit. Thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd rather be keeping a small group of more peaceful bottom dwellers than rainbow sharks honestly.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a Rainbow shark and a 18 Cories on the bottom of my tank without issue. The Rainbow shark is fairly private and likes his hollow log. I am sure the cories have learned to stay out of the log but otherwise, he is not an issue with them. They are in a 4 foot long tank 60 gallon.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I think I am going to have to try something different. I think the rainbows are going to be to shy/aggressive for what I want. Thanks for the input guys


----------

